# Cleaning galvanised trailer



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Guys I’ve just brought a galvanised trailer and needs a bit of a spruce up.i was just wondering what’s best to clean it with without damaging the coating. I have bilt hamber surfex


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

How dirty / grubby is it ? 

I'd possibly try a wash first and go from there...


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> How dirty / grubby is it ?
> 
> I'd possibly try a wash first and go from there...


Not too bad really it's just oxidation I think


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

I would try a light metal polish.
Galvanised metal isn't usually a top coat, for the most part (i think its called hot dipped) the coating should be deeper than the top. 

I would assume its been made from galvanised sheet metal rather than being made from standard mild steel then galvanised afterwards. If so you can use sand paper or even a grinder with sanding pads on it and there will still be coating left on it. 
Obviously don't do that tho as that is over kill. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Won't you be cleaning off a layer of the zinc oxide which protects the steel (as well as being the by-product of the galvanic reaction)? 

The more you remove the oxide deposits, the thinner the protection and the closer the metal will be to rotting. But one wash won't kill it.

I helped a boatie friend clean up his boat-trailer and we used that old stand-by for all kinds of metals, Bar Keeper's Friend, with a lot of water. He swore by it. 

We made a thickish paste, dabbed it on to the galvanised surface, and then mopped it off with very damp rags. Rinsed and repeated as necessary. 

Peter


----------

